# best exterior paint?



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Valspar is NOT just as good. If you want to save a buck, go with Pittsburg or one of the lesser lines from BM or Sherwin Williams.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Valspar is NOT just as good.:thumbsup::no::no::no:

Not even in the same ballpark:laughing:


----------



## BMDealer (Dec 9, 2008)

MoorGard or MoorGlo are excellent paints and will give you great coverage and a lasting finish. If you want to take it to the next level Aura Exterior would be the way to go. But SW and others do make great products......and remember you get what you pay for in paint, so a $20 gallon a paint will cover and last like a $20 gallon of paint.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

If you want to take it to the next level Aura Exterior would be the way to go.


If you can afford it, this is the way to go. Great product, if it lasts 8 to 10 years will be the question.


----------



## annie68164 (Jun 15, 2008)

*thanks, I'll check out Aura also. I may just stick with BM*

we live in rural Iowa and the weather conditions are brutal. Our spring and fall are barely existent so it's either freezing and windy or burning hot and windy. We live by 76 of those giant wind generators so you could say we get alot of wind. I don't want to go cheap on paint. It's too much work to have to do it again in 3 years. :wink:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

*thanks, I'll check out Aura also. I may just stick with BM* 

Aura is made by BM and for the price should withstand any weather, even wind! :laughing:


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Ben Moore's cheapest exterior is still better than Valspar's
Well worth the extra money

Sherwin Williams' Duration costs more than BM's MoorGlo/MoorGard, but is a great paint and is probably (arguably) worth more than those...at least for specific applications anyway...it depends...
Again, well worth it depending on your needs and specifics

BM's Exterior Aura is even is better than SW's D on a multitude of levels
Slightly more expensive than Duration, it's still worth it for a number of reasons
The high build coating, the "sticky-ness" in tough situations, color retention beyond anything else on the market, and it's easier to apply than Duration, Exterior Aura is definitely the Top Dog right now

Although I'd have no problem spec-ing Manor Hall, MoorGlo/Gard or Duration (all great paints) for anything out here in windy/moldy/freezing/cold/hot/humid/salty/rusty/mildew/andmorewindy-land (Cape Cod), if the customer wanted the best, longest-lasting, most durable, non-fading paint, I'd say Aura no question


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

chrisn said:


> Aura is made by BM and for the price should withstand any weather, even wind!


Ayup!


----------



## annie68164 (Jun 15, 2008)

thanks! I will take a hard look at BM aura then. :thumbup:


----------



## ArthurM (May 23, 2009)

*Best Exterior Paint*

Ill ad a little here I have been in the business for over 30 years and have lived in SW florida for over 20 and the best product I have used is Porter's Acryshield I have houses I painted down here 7-8 years ago and still look great! 
Most of the younger contractors dont know this but there are only three major paint manufacturers in the country who supply paint retailors.
Retailors then buy the paint and alter the formulations putting their own additives to make the paint in different grades in order to make higher and lessor quality which makes the price point difference more affordable and improve the bottom line. If you knew the actual costs per gallon that a retailor was paying you would understand why because the raw materials are extremely expensive. One of these manufacturers is the largest commercial coating suppliers in the world and most trusted which is PP&G.....yes you guest it Pittsburgh Paints which is the manufacturer of Porter....... Now I use several different brand names including Benny Moore and Sherwin Williams for different reasons. But when it comes to my exteriors I dont mess around and use it they way it was manufactured to be used without any alterations to the formulations. Porter's AcryShield for the price compared to the longevity is my choice. But I live in Florida which is different from where you are, but I would still stick with the PP&G manufacturing company. I have used Valspar myself and it is also a fine product but I am not sure of who the actual supplier of this retailor is. For price point difference I think the Auro line of Ben Moore is just way to expensive but thats just my opinion. For the price of the interior Aura I can buy a bucket of authentic imported Venetian Plaster .........but thats for another thread because I am also a decorative artist of many years and product lines get much deeper when you start getting into authentic verses synthetic materials and the huge differences. Big Box hardware and paint stores are not suppliers of authentic Italian lime products like everyone thinks they are........Oops maybe I shouldnt have said that LOL......

Peace!


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

My local BM dealer started carrying Pittsburg Paint a couple years ago. They finally talked me into trying some of it and I was impressed. And less than $25 a gallon really showed me that here can be some quality in some cheaper paints. I wouldn't say it's as good as BM Regal but it held it's own.


----------



## George Z (Mar 15, 2005)

There is, or there should be so much prep work with exterior painting,
using anything but the best makes no sense. Exterior Aura is great, the best exterior paint I have tried.


----------



## ArthurM (May 23, 2009)

Yes the better the quality of the material the more you save on labor in the future is the way I explain it. I give my clients a breakdown of future labor costs in relationship to lifetime of the paint they choose because most only understand the numbers, If you want to paint your home 3 times in ten years heres your cost, compared to 1 time in 10 years and the price point difference in the paint upgrade.......most choose the extra few hundred dollars for the upgrade.....


----------



## sledhead41 (Nov 18, 2007)

10 years ago I read in Consumer Reports that Ace was a good paint. I used it and had good results. [ cept for the moisture problem] any thoughts on Ace.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (May 3, 2009)

*Not in any order to be specific*

SunShield
Aura BM
Duration SW
Moor Glo BM
Super Paint Sw
A-100 SW
siding in a can-(Duron) was wonderful and greatly priced, but SW bought and snuffed it out. :>(
Porter paints Permanizer

Of coarse I can take Behr with proper prep and make it outlast the yahoos where I am from even with the above choices. 

*Not an endorsement for Behr at all.


----------



## ArthurM (May 23, 2009)

Yeah the Duron line was great and they had the best caulk and lambswool roller covers but like you said SW snuffed that out. They even got rid of the Whizz roller covers that I use in faux and replaced them with that chineses garbage....fair warning don t buy these covers they literally fall apart and shed worse than a dog in the spring....lol

The Siding in a can was some great stuff tho . They had a line that was even better than that but it was short lived because it was costing them to much to make and killing their bottom line. I twas one of their standard paints when they first opened their doors. I cant remember now, 
You seem to know alot young man....we need more people like you. Im teaching decorative painting now. It seems theres not enough tradesman these days


----------



## 4ThGeneration (May 3, 2009)

The Siding in a can was some great stuff tho . They had a line that was even better than that but it was short lived because it was costing them to much to make and killing their bottom line. I twas one of their standard paints when they first opened their doors. I cant remember now, 
You seem to know alot young man....we need more people like you. Im teaching decorative painting now. It seems theres not enough tradesman these days[/quote]


Was the product called Weathershield? It was a good product. One thing I did do was work at a Duron for about 9 months just before I went on my on. I just left my Grandpas company fed up with the way my Uncle was running things and wanted a break to regroup.

It was a good experience to see how things work on that side of the counter. The manager that is the head district guy for SW where I was from was the Manager for Duron before they were bought out. He said the difference between Ultra Deluxe and Weathershield was the labeling. Same product came from same spigot into same can with diff label.

He also told me that A-100 was also Super paint in a different label. I guess they had to make a market for lower end. I guess with the way they price things it only costs a few dollars to produce it anyhow.

As far as craftsmanship. Even if I did not have the persona for perfection in painting and power washing I had no choice. My Grandpa demanded nothing less. I remember the older crew members would dog me out. I was King of the soggy feet with all the complimentary brush washing. One guy pulled me to the sad and told me to keep my head up and that i would be leading the crew in 1 year. He was right. I was always around painting and with being a 4th generation on my Moms side and a 2nd generation from my Dads side there was no choice for me.


----------



## ArthurM (May 23, 2009)

Thats a great story,
I have two sons that are now 20 and 21 and a daughter who is 27. when my boys were 14 15 years old I had them working with me during the summer, but down here the cheap labor took over the majority of the market and I seen no future for my boys in the business, so I encouraged them to get into something else and I continued with my art career. It use to be more about quality than about money and the crew of about 18 I had were of the finest men and women in town but I kept getting underbid by as much as 50 and 60% The money they had to make finally was not enough and most of them moved on, I refused to sacrifice the integrity of my reputation and basically wound it down sad to say. My Decorative art blossom and now thats all I do but I still love the business and like to help when I can. Its funny how life can change and I believe everything happens for a reason so now I teach my art and consult others in the painting business and contribute my knowledge on my website and in forums such as this one and many others. Its my way of giving back to a 30 plus year career that I have had in the business, but it wasnt enough, so I started my own instructional DVD's that I learned how to produce myself because I couldn t see paying the prices they wanted to produce a 90 minute dvd ($7,000-$60,000.00) and the fact they wanted at least half the royalties and the copyrights . So I educated myself in this and now I produce them myself lol. Back when I was young it use to be a handshake and your word was enough but those days are long gone unfortunately. I am still passionette about my art and helping others and if you surf the net you will see that I am every where lol

Peace!


----------



## 4ThGeneration (May 3, 2009)

ArthurM said:


> Thats a great story,
> I have two sons that are now 20 and 21 and a daughter who is 27. when my boys were 14 15 years old I had them working with me during the summer, but down here the cheap labor took over the majority of the market and I seen no future for my boys in the business, so I encouraged them to get into something else and I continued with my art career. It use to be more about quality than about money and the crew of about 18 I had were of the finest men and women in town but I kept getting underbid by as much as 50 and 60% The money they had to make finally was not enough and most of them moved on, I refused to sacrifice the integrity of my reputation and basically wound it down sad to say. My Decorative art blossom and now thats all I do but I still love the business and like to help when I can. Its funny how life can change and I believe everything happens for a reason so now I teach my art and consult others in the painting business and contribute my knowledge on my website and in forums such as this one and many others. Its my way of giving back to a 30 plus year career that I have had in the business, but it wasnt enough, so I started my own instructional DVD's that I learned how to produce myself because I couldn t see paying the prices they wanted to produce a 90 minute dvd ($7,000-$60,000.00) and the fact they wanted at least half the royalties and the copyrights . So I educated myself in this and now I produce them myself lol. Back when I was young it use to be a handshake and your word was enough but those days are long gone unfortunately. I am still passionette about my art and helping others and if you surf the net you will see that I am every where lol
> 
> Peace!


I know what you mean about cheap. I am 38 and lived alomost 37 years in Jacksonville, Fl. It got real cheap. My pot of gold was from a real estate lady in a upscale neighborhood. When the market dropped she moved on to new construction. I had the trickle down of repeat, but the new home owners were hard to convince when the cheapos were opening up shop out of the trunk of their car every day.

My Grandpa described scenes of how he used to land a lot of work. It sounded like something from Legends of the Fall with Brad Pitt and those poker games back up in the woods during the 30's. A swig of moonshine and a handshake led to contracts over the years that amassed hundreds of thousands of dollars. Never any contracts. No work order changes. You performed the work and you got paid. No fancy office ladies or answering services. If you did not reach them at the poker games, bar or their home you were out of luck. Very different times...


----------

